# ISO Electric Ice Cream Maker Info



## darlenemt08 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd like to buy an electric ice cream maker but not sure what to buy.  I'd like to buy preferably around a 4-qt. size but can be bigger or smaller, depending on the cost.  What brand of electric ice cream makers to you all suggest?  Any info would be helpful.

Thanks,

Darlene


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 3, 2008)

Miss Darlene...  I'm not sure if this the type you are looking for, but I like these  products. I have an old hand cranked model that I'm crazy about. I'm sure their electric models would be fine!!

Have Fun!


White Mountain 4 Quart Electric Ice Cream Freezer - Blue Ridge Mountain Ice Cream Maker Store


White Mountain 6 Quart Electric Ice Cream Freezer - Blue Ridge Mountain Ice Cream Maker Store


----------



## darlenemt08 (Jul 15, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Darlene... I'm not sure if this the type you are looking for, but I like these products. I have an old hand cranked model that I'm crazy about. I'm sure their electric models would be fine!!
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


 


Thanks for the info, Uncle Bob!  I checked out their web site and liked what I saw but hesitated about the price.  They're more exspensive than what my older sister & I planned to spend.  I checked out the various reviews and most of them were excellent.

I've looked at other brands but didn't like what I saw.  Rival has a plastic 4- & 6-qt. plastic ice cream makers.  Heck, those suckers are all cheap pieces of plastic on the outside, bucket included.  Didn't want those, even though the 4-qt. sold on clearance in Wal-Mart for $15.  My sil decided that she HAD to have one and bought one.  I told my brother that I thought it was a piece of crap (told brother dirty word...LOL) and wouldn't buy one.  I don't think he cared for my language...he's a minister.  LOL  Also told my sil but in a nicer way.  LOL  I'm currently borrowing my younger sister's electric ice cream maker.  It's a Rival 5-qt. with a wooden bucket and the electric motor thing looks like it is made from a better piece of plastic.  It's OK but I seem to keep having problems with the ice getting stuck.  That's a royal pain-in-the-butt!  I'm going to use it about one more time and that's it.  I want to make batches of ice cream back-to-back without harming the motor.  I don't feel that my sister's ice cream maker motor is durable enough to handle such things.  The motor got a bit too hot this morning.  I chose to wait a few hours before using it again.  I'm wanting to start making more ice cream within 30 - 60 min. after making each batch.  I'm making homemade ice cream for my dad's 80th birthday party tomorrow night and my sil made some with her new ice cream maker.

As of this posting, I'm waiting for a confirmation e-mail from Amazon.com for an order for a 4-qt. electric ice cream maker.  My sister & I decided that we'd spend the money and order from White Mountain.  Now, if you don't watch out, Rival also has a White Mountain version which looks just like this one.  I made sure that we bought the one from the White Mountain company itself.  We decided to buy what we feel is the best, according to the reviews but, also from your recommendation about the hand-crank one.  I'll post to let everybody know what we think of it after we've used it a few times.  BTW, I grew up with hand-cranked ice cream with my mom & dad having the wood & plastic bucket kinds.  AAAAHHHH, the good old days!  (I'm only 42 yrs. old.)  LOL

Darlene


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm also in my 40's and have tried several different kinds (years ago). I found that it just wasn't worth it - after buying the appliance and all the ingredients plus the work of running the thing, i could just buy good ice cream already.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, it's easier to go out and buy store-bought ice cream.  I like the assorted flavors there are.  I live 15 & 17 miles from the nearest grocery store.  So, if I want ice cream, I either have to drive into town to get some, have my sister stop by on her way home from work or, ask my parents to pick some up when they head into town.

Since I quit my cafe job a year ago, I've gotten back into enjoying cooking at home again.  I dreaded cooking too much at home 'cause I did it for a living.  Making homemade ice cream is one of those new things I'm learning to make.  I know I won't always have all the ingredients on hand but if I've got a mix on hand with some sort of milk or cream, I can have something made within 30 min.  I can make things ahead of time or while company is here.

Our electric ice cream maker arrived before Noon today.  I was jumping for joy!  LOL  It's my new toy.  LOL  I noticed that this was bought through www.presentsforyou.com.  It has the yellow motor top, like the White Mountain picture shows.  The motor is heavy.  The inside paddle piece (or whatever it's called) is mostly metal with a piece of wood along each side.  This is the same kind that my mom & dad's hand-cranked ice cream makers had while I was growing up.  According to the Blue Ridge Mountain Ice Cream Maker Store web site, a hand crank can be bought to use with this if we didn't want to use the motor crank instead.  Of what we've seen of it so far, we like like it.  Now I just gotta wash the canister out and prep the bucket for the first-time use and then I'm going to make my first batch of ice cream.  It's going to be another hot week.  We've got a family reunion next Sun. and there's company coming to our mom & dad's at the end of the week.  I'm anxious to mix up a few batchs of ice cream to have throughout the week thru the weekend.  I'll let you all know how the ice cream maker does.

Darlene


----------



## Silversage (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a White Mountain, and it works fine.  I just find the ice/salt mess is too much to deal with when you just want a quick batch of ice cream.  I usually only drag it out when I'm having a party outdoors.  The kids all find it "fun".

I also have a Cuisinart electric which I love!  It makes better ice cream (in my opinion), and it's a lot less trouble.  The only downside is that you have to have room to store the container part in your freezer.  It makes smaller batches, but I can do it every day if I want.  It takes less than 30 minutes, start to finish.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Aug 9, 2008)

I LOVE our White Mountain electric ice cream maker!  I've used it a few times.  I've made the mixes and homemade ice creams.  I've learned what recipes I like and don't care for.  I'll still experiment with other recipes as time goes along and with the various milks & creams.  I like having a variety of recipes that has certain ingredients in them.  Then if I want to make ice cream but don't have an ingredient or two, I can use a different recipe.  I'm also keeping mixes on hand too.  I made my ice cream ahead of time and froze it.  I put the ice cream in the Glad & Ziploc plastic containers.

The White Mountain ice cream maker has a slender canister but the bucket is quite wide.  There's so much room to add plenty of ice around the canister.  The ice doesn't have to be crushed into smaller pieces 'cause it can use bigger pieces, unlike the Rival ice cream maker that had to have small ice pieces.  So far, the canister has never gotten stuck due to ice.  The instructions does say to prime the bucket with 4 - 5 in. of water before using every time or almoste every time.  I don't mind doing that.  I don't mind messing with the ice & salt.  While the ice cream maker sets during the winter months, the rock salt won't be setting around.  I won't keep it all winter long.  I'll use it on the ice on our sidewalks & driveway during the winter.  I'll buy fresh rock salt in the spring.  The neat thing about this ice cream maker is that if I want, I don't have to use the motor attachment all the time.  If I want, I can order the handle attachment to use instead.  It's something we might buy one of these days.

I currently have our ice cream maker packed away in its original box & packing stuff.  The box comes in handy since I can stack it somewhere.  I will probably get out our ice cream maker sometime next week though.  It's just setting in our downstairs to be used whenever we want.  Our ice cream maker is another one of those appliances we bought and have to find room for.  LOL  I'll set it in our upstairs this winter.

Thanks for the White Mountain ice cream maker advice, Uncle Bob!  We really didn't want to spend a lot of money on an electric ice cream maker but we're quite happy we did buy this one.  I love ice cream but my body doesn't need it.  LOL

Darlene


----------

